# Peruvian Biotope



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello, I set up this 30 gal vert about a month ago for one of my imi pairs using only biotopically correct plants. I tried to re created a tree fern trunk laden with epiphytes, a common sight in many higher elevation locations I have visited. The rest of the background is clay as well as the substrate (Matt's recipe) I still plan on adding some Guzmania minor and allowing things to grow in a little bit more before I introduce the frogs.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

really intregued to see how this grows in I can def visualise where you are heading,could you tell us more about the plants you have in there? Thanks in advance Stu


----------



## andyrawrs (Aug 16, 2008)

The tree fern structure looks real nice. I'm a big fan of biotopes; I'm sure it'll be real nice when it's grown in. I believe Alasdair can find you some Guzmania lingulata v. minor. 
Can we get a plant list on this viv? 

Andy


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks great, I love the tree fern "tree." I may have to try that on my next viv!


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is a plant list thus far:
Monocostus uniflorus
Monostera dobsonia
Marcgravia Sp.
Philodendron squamiferum
Pilea spruceana
Peperomia prostrata
Peperomia serpens
java and christmas moss from another tank (only things not from Peru)

Andy I talked to Alasdair a few weeks ago about lingulata v. minor and he said that he could not locate any at that time so I am probably going to go the Ecuagenera rout, thanks for the heads up anyway.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

You can get the lingulata minor from Tropiflora if you call them.....


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

JoshH said:


> You can get the lingulata minor from Tropiflora if you call them.....


thanks a bunch for the heads up, (and for all the great plants you sent me a wile ago). I called them and they said they might have a few lying around but their bromeliad specialist was out and they would get back to me once he has a chance to look around. They said that lingulata var. minor has been in cultivation for a very long time but is rarely seen anymore due to larger, much flashier cultivators being much more popular. I added a pair of imis a little over a week ago and they seem to be doing quite well. The invert populations are very high in this tank and as such I have been able to cut back on ff feedings while the frogs continue to gain weight.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

time for an update?


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

Unless he's trimming diligently, an update would be a tank full of nothing but Pilea spruceana.


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

Since there was some interest thought I would post some updated pictures of the tank. Unfortunately it has temporarily lost it's biotope status as I put a neo in to give the imi's more cover until the tank grows in more, at which point I will take it out (and hopefully replace with lingulata v. minor).


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking good Dean!


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

the neo spec. doesn't even bother me. it looks nice.


----------



## coraltastic (Mar 22, 2011)

ur tank looks great. what is those vines growing up ur coco fiber tree?


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Looking great!! What resource did you use to find which plants would truly be biotopic?


----------



## Ross (Feb 10, 2008)

Wallace Grover said:


> Looking great!! What resource did you use to find which plants would truly be biotopic?


This is a good resource: http://biotopicdesign.com/neotropical_plantlist.pdf

From Biotopic Design (JoshH's website). There's a thread on here somewhere called "plants of central and south america" by JoshH with the same plants.

This thread (http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/52263-why-do-we-use-hybrid-plant.html) also contains some discussion on biotopic vivariums.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Any updates on this?!


----------



## Illustrator (Feb 4, 2011)

Great tank!
Hope more starts habitat terrariums.
I started my own habitat-terrarium (100% Peru) in januari, hope to inspire more to this imitation of a natural habitat for the frogs. 
My tread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/67737-diy-office-peru-habitat.html#post592465

Do you have new pis of your tank to show us?


----------



## andyrawrs (Aug 16, 2008)

Totallly BUMP haha. Update! BTW PM me if you're still interested in G. lingulata v. minor


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the interest guys. I have been traveling and moving apartments over the past few weeks and the tank has been looked after by some friends. Actually if you guys are in the area and want to see it it is on display at the Basking Ridge Environmental Education Center in Basking Ridge, NJ. Once I get it back I will be sure to post a nice big update. Also totally about to PM you about those lingulata v. minor Andy. thanks!


----------



## sebastian.z (Dec 12, 2011)

Time for a update...!


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

sebastian.z said:


> Time for a update...!


As a matter of fact I was thinking the same thing. This tank has gone through many different stages and looks quite good right now. I will post some updated shots once it's new inhabitants (1.2 amazonica) settle in later next week.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

one question, how did you make the tree fern "stump"?


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Easy, he likely used the stump of a tree fern:

Saurian Enterprises, Inc :: Buy Terrarium Supplies :: Terrarium Supplies :: Tree Fern Products :: Tree Fern Stump


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

ooohhh i didn't realize those were that big


----------

